# Monitoring (both inside/outside) - What Do You Use?



## raindog308 (Feb 16, 2014)

I asked about this some time ago, but the landscape changes so fast.

 

What do you use for monitoring, where monitoring is both:

 

1. from the outside - such as ping, checking http, etc.  There are a million products and external services (I like NodePing) that do this.

2. from the inside - getting status from the box from inside, like "did MySQL go down" or "was there a RAID event"


----------



## Ruchirablog (Feb 17, 2014)

NewRelic for PHP+Server monitoring.  site 24x7 + pingdom for ping. recently started using nodequery.com on one of my projects


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Feb 17, 2014)

For checking whether my servers are up/down I simply stick to StatusCake. Haven't really implemented anything for the second option.


----------



## blergh (Feb 17, 2014)

Cacti/observium/munin/prtg.


----------



## eva2000 (Feb 17, 2014)

nodeping, uptime robot, copperegg and dnsmadeeasy monitoring (dns failover)
cacti and munin


----------



## bauhaus (Feb 17, 2014)

Internal: Munin. External: pingdom.


----------



## ocitysolutions (Feb 17, 2014)

We use Observium (licensed version) for most of our internal stuff. We've also been testing PingMax for a developer friend of ours for simple uptime tracking so we have something to show [potential] clients.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2014)

-external - uptime robot or observium


-internal - opennms


- uptime robot - extra fast to deploy, extra easy to use, very limited


- observium - fast deploy, easy to use, fancy graphs, limited functions


- opennms - slower deploy , pain, pain, pain, but functionality make up for it.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Feb 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> -external - uptime robot or observium
> 
> 
> -internal - opennms
> ...


Can you stress the functionality of Opennms? (or moreover what's so great about it).

I looked into it a while back (in addition to Zabbix, Munin, Nagios, etc.) but instead went with plain old SNMP monitoring (Observium).  What does Opennms do better than Observium?  

Uptimerobot (if I recall) is a simple ping monitoring service , so yeah very highly limited.


----------



## splitice (Feb 18, 2014)

external - zabbix (bulk checks) + uptimerobot (http resources)

internal - zabbix + hopefully kibana soon


----------



## catatonic (Feb 18, 2014)

ossec for certain things


----------



## tonyg (Feb 19, 2014)

Xymon (used to be Hobbit)

Monit

Logcheck (with a central log server)


----------



## QuatroVPS (Feb 20, 2014)

Zabbix is a good option


----------

